# Make your own lighted noks



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

thought Id pass this along, save a few $$$


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I did not check your link, but I am pretty sure it will be the same thing I have been doing for a couple years now. It is very easy to do and saves you a ton compared to buying Lumi-nocs.

Checked your link and yes it is the same way I make them.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

BC it shows a thill nite brite replacement lite/battery for the bobbers, I paid $10 bucks a pop at the Fin, these babies are $3.49 each plus a .40 cent nok
I had trouble with my lum a noks this year not turning on or when I shot a deer with one it shut off on impact, I lost that deer cause I thought I saw the lum a nok go thru the lungs, when it acutally was a gut shot and the nok shut off on impact. after watching the shot in slow motion I saw the arrow sticking out of the deer. My cousin was filming my hunts this year. Kinda cool to relive the hunts.
Take care,
Bassy


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Lumi-nocs are cool and will work IF you don't use them when you practice. The main problem I had with them is that I shoot carbons. So little cracks develop where the wires make contact to turn them on. So with the little cracks, the wire would slip down into them and not let the noc light. If you have a fall away rest, you can keep rotating the noc after every couple shots. That will prevent the problem I had. I was using a WB so I only got limited amount of shots until they would stop working. After I made the home made ones, the only problems I had were when I would sand down to much on the base of the noc to get it into the arrow. After messing up a couple I finally figured out how to make them work. I am thinking about getting the ones that get activated when they pass by a magnet you mount on your bow. They only stay lit for a minute or two then they start blinking, making them easier to find. Plus it is a gar-reen-teed way to have a lite noc everytime. To turn it off you just pass it back past the magnet. They run around the same price as Lumi-nocs but will work everytime,which I think makes them better. Good luck with whatever you decide to use. BC


----------



## adp15 (Jan 11, 2008)

I work for a video company in ohio and we have been making our own nocks for aout two years now the price break isnt that good unless you buy a mass quantities.but still you can make them cheaper.we had trouble with luminocs so we made our own.we shot over 30 deer with them on video this year and maybe two didnt work properly .the key is to get them to fit snuggly in your arrow.use paper or tape to shim them out some nocks are bigger and some smaller better to fit each nock to each arrow some will not need anything some will need shimmed......


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Made a couple lighted nocks this weekend. followed YouTube video and it was actually pretty easy to do. The guy used superglue in the video but i found epoxy worked best in all areas. Surely will save some money making your own. I already like them better than the lumenocks.


----------



## cedarswamp (Jun 27, 2008)

Where can I get these bobber lights to make lighted arrow nocks?


----------



## backstraps (Jun 18, 2008)

wal-mart. $3.08


----------

